# Cords Don't Reach...



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a Guardian NZXT Case that has front side usb and mic/speaker support. The usb cable runs fine, but the cable length for the audio don't reach far enough. I have an ABIT VA-10 Motherboard and the support for the audio is on the back of the motherboard. There is backside audio and that works, but i would like to use the frontside for a mic for team speak. Can anyone tell me the type of cable i would need to buy or create to extend the cord. I only need about 5 - 9" of cord. :dead:


----------

